# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Rijeka - rodaonica o platnenim pelenama

## ra

U ponedeljak, 24. studenog 2008. s početkom u 17 sati, u u Domu zdravlja u Cambierievoj ulici br. 2 na II katu, u Rijeci, održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama.

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". Po prvi put i nova pelena - "Nježna pusa" + zaštitne gaćice!

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 098/1724495.
Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min.
Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!
 :D

----------


## ra

prijave i na 091/5771454
 :Smile:

----------


## Sun

:D

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

:D

----------


## skviki

:Smile:

----------


## skviki

:D

----------


## ra

:Bouncing:

----------


## Sun

hop hop

ima li zainteresiranih?

Ajde pliz cure razglasite malo među društvom u rl  :Smile:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

ajmo cure!

----------

